# Algae Guide....



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice! I like it.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks sticky worthy to me. I've only had two of them so far [knock tank glass], GSA and GW. Has anybody completed the grand slam so they can authenticate the treatment advice for all?


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done Najaoo2,excellent link.


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

Very useful, worth stickying to the top of the algae thread.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, that is a good link. Here is another really good one.
http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_algae.php


----------



## Skyline123 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you for the great guides. Really helpful for me.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I would also like to see this post stickied.


----------

